# Uber new upfront price is a pay cut so I’m out.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber new up front pricing is clearly a 10% pay cut with high gas prices and a labor shortage they just cut our pay wtf?

so no more Uber unless it is a good reservation with a reasonable pay out.

sadly I’m headed to Lyft they still have the old pay rate. For now anyways.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

100% pay cut. Only in San Diego and some other areas can you make good money doing this.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Anubis said:


> 100% pay cut. Only in San Diego and some other areas can you make good money doing this.


I think the coastal cities mid state in CA make a above average wage. I have done a few rides in those areas and they paid about $1.80 a mile but all short rides.


----------



## Cerebral (5 mo ago)

Mole said:


> Uber new up front pricing is clearly a 10% pay cut with high gas prices and a labor shortage they just cut our pay wtf?
> 
> so no more Uber unless it is a good reservation with a reasonable pay out.
> 
> sadly I’m headed to Lyft they still have the old pay rate. For now anyways.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Kailitang (12 mo ago)

If you try pick the ride when the map heat you can see the price is way better then b4


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No problem here. I'm making more, and know where I'm going. Win-Win.


----------

